# General Site Information > The Welcome Room >  newbie to the forum

## ramraider

Hi there i,m from the east midlands uk been keeping a reef tank for well 10 years 
was recomended to here by a friend , hope to share lots of idea,s tips etc

----------


## Timo

Hello ramraider welcome to fish keeping  :Smile: .

 :fkwelcome:

----------


## Gary R

> Hi there i,m from the east midlands uk been keeping a reef tank for well 10 years 
> was recomended to here by a friend , hope to share lots of idea,s tips etc


Good to have a other new member........hope you enjoy the forum ramraider  :fishy: 

Regards Gary

----------


## Kirsty

Welcome to the site Ramraider,  Lots of good info around. 

Enjoy the site.  :fishy:

----------

